# Flying Oriental Rollers X Turkish Rollers?



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

I am a little confused about the FOR's. Are they a seperate line or a mix of more specific types like Turkish rollers? I would love to have White FOR's with a peak crest. Can I breed a TR for the trait or will I lose the genes of the FOR's? Would I still be able to call them FOR's or would I have to list out the crosses?


----------



## Larry Holman (Feb 28, 2010)

I don't think the Standards say anything about head gear on FORS, but they do come in white. Larry


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

I didn't think about the show standards. Of course you're right.


----------

